# [Finnish NR] Niko Ronkainen - 7.39 clock average



## Ronxu (Feb 24, 2014)

[youtubehd]watch?v=K0yHDg4-juE[/youtubehd]

Times: 7.14, 7.39, (6.81), (8.92), 7.64

Could have been faster.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 24, 2014)

gj. no DNF foinally.


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 24, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> gj. no DNF foinally.



ty. Less shakes->fewer DNFs


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 24, 2014)

Good job!
First scramble looked really nice...


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 24, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Good job!
> First scramble looked really nice...



Thanks!
They were all pretty good, I could've had a sub-7 average under the right circumstances.
Getting a good average released some pressure and comp solves will be much easier to do from now on. Sub-7 avg plsplspls!



Mollerz said:


> Very nice!



Thx! gj on the 5.80 BTW.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Thanks!
> They were all pretty good, I could've had a sub-7 average under the right circumstances.
> Getting a good average released some pressure and comp solves will be much easier to do from now on. Sub-7 avg plsplspls!



Thanks - if I keep improving by ~0.1 per comp then I only have to go to 6 more comps to do a sub-7 average...


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 24, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Thx! gj on the 5.80 BTW.



Thanks, I was too hyped to get good solves after it though so I messed up my average ^_^


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 24, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Getting a good average released some pressure and comp solves will be much easier to do from now on. Sub-7 avg plsplspls!


Great average, congrats!
Until I can consistently sub7 in comp, I can't say it's gotten *much* easier for me. 



ryanj92 said:


> Thanks - if I keep improving by ~0.1 per comp then I only have to go to 6 more comps to do a sub-7 average...


My "trend", if you can call it that, is beating WR by 0.11 every four comps now.


----------

